# Its PINK...



## Nvr_Enuf_Tyme (Oct 19, 2006)

Well, after several weeks of waiting, as of 7 o'clock last night, the missy took delivery of her brand new Pepto Bizmol Pink 2007 Beetle. I dont have to tell any of you that its a custom painted.
Can't beat that for a first mod?








































































Unfortunately I didn't get to the salesmen in time to have the front licence plate from being drilled into the front bumper...so it looks like we'll be getting her a euro plate.








I rather no plate at all, oh well?
That is all...for now.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Its PINK... (Nvr_Enuf_Tyme)*

Hey man, if she's happy, then YOU'RE happy!








BTW, she's not the first, a local eatery uses them for delivery here in Sobe: 










_Modified by Billsbug at 12:23 PM 8-23-2007_


----------



## Nvr_Enuf_Tyme (Oct 19, 2006)

Now thats cool!
Yeah I know shes not the first - but I have to make her feel special now that she has a pink car.
Its nice that it was a Beetle though - just seems more fitting.


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (Nvr_Enuf_Tyme)*

LoL...
seems more fitting?!?!

thanx...









HeHe!!!
Bill i ate the a while back just because they had the beetles... and food is GREAT!... one of my friends has a pic of my car parked in between those two...


----------



## Nvr_Enuf_Tyme (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (BeetleRape)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BeetleRape* »_LoL...
seems more fitting?!?!

thanx...









HeHe!!!


Sorry - didn't mean it like that.
Believe me, when her B+G's get here and the wheels get selected, I'll be dayum'd if I not caught driving her car instead?








Course mine is still cooler then hers? haha


----------



## BeetleRape (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: (Nvr_Enuf_Tyme)*

i know i know.... just giving you a hard time









LoL...
honestly thats gonna suck when you have to drive her Car... LoL...
unless a Video Gamer or "Hard Core" Comercialized Thug







see you...
to them Pink is Kool...


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (BeetleRape)*

as much as I want to hate it, I just can't. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (BeetleRape)*

Hey *Nvr_Enuf_Tyme* , I just noticed the B&G link! Do they make a MarkIV application? I e-mailed them while ago but never got a response. TIA.


----------



## Nvr_Enuf_Tyme (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_Hey *Nvr_Enuf_Tyme* , I just noticed the B&G link! Do they make a MarkIV application? I e-mailed them while ago but never got a response. TIA. 

They do have a kit for the Mkiv, I'm hoping to snag one a set in the next couple weeks or so. I need to contact MJM soon.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Nvr_Enuf_Tyme)*

Oh, http://www.mjmautohaus.com is a distributor?


----------



## Nvr_Enuf_Tyme (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_Oh, http://www.mjmautohaus.com is a distributor?

Sir yes sir!
Bought my Mk5 RS2 from them, and hoping to get her coils for the beetle and another set for my cabrio project.


----------



## Y2kPython (May 31, 2003)

wow pink it is. Good job keeping VW in the family.


----------



## Nvr_Enuf_Tyme (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (Y2kPython)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Y2kPython* »_wow pink it is. Good job keeping VW in the family.









It almost wasn't going to be - pictures could have been of a new Mini instead.








Thank God.


----------



## hbbug (Aug 17, 2007)

It's great and she looks very and happy in it!


----------



## green eyed diablito (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Its PINK... (Nvr_Enuf_Tyme)*

it's barbie in her barbie-beetle!
that's really cool, dude. it's a good thing to do nice-ities for our better halves.
how did you manage the paint job? was it factory ordered or did the dealer send it to a vendor?


----------



## Boogety Boogety (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Its PINK... (Nvr_Enuf_Tyme)*

Very cooool, no wonder she looks happy!

_Quote, originally posted by *Nvr_Enuf_Tyme* »_Unfortunately I didn't get to the salesmen in time to have the front licence plate from being drilled into the front bumper...so it looks like we'll be getting her a euro plate. 








I rather no plate at all, oh well?
That is all...for now.









I'd make 'me fix it, holes int he front bumper on a new car when you didn't ask for it... that's just wrong...








Back in the day, when dealer savages actually _drilled holes into the sheetmetal _







to accept the two little metal pegs for the metal dealer logo, one of my university professors made his Mercedes dealer (a), remove the logo from his very expensive (at the time, almost $15,000!) Mercedes (he wasn't about to advertise for the dealer unless he was compensated for it), (b) fill the holes, and (3) repaint the trunk lid. And when the paint wasn't quite right in the light, he made them (4) repaint the car before he accepted delivery. _The whole car_. I imagine they weren't that anxious to start drilling unnecessary holes in the next customer's car...










_Modified by Boogety Boogety at 9:11 PM 8-23-2007_


----------



## dr_spock (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Its PINK... (Nvr_Enuf_Tyme)*

Nice looking pink. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## garethusa (Jan 13, 2003)

i love it! and i am a dude!
that's a great job. 
i would love to have my silver jetta wagon custom painted like the laser blue of the jetta or that deep metallic raspberry red that they had on the fox way back in the early 90s!
it's awesome and it's soooo cool that she got the color she wanted despite not coming from VW.
enjoy!


----------



## Nvr_Enuf_Tyme (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: Its PINK... (green eyed diablito)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hbbug* »_It's great and she looks very and happy in it! 

Indeed - and not a moment sooner. She was beginning to worry that she would never get her car.
Girls are sooo impatient? haha

_Quote, originally posted by *green eyed diablito* »_it's barbie in her barbie-beetle!
that's really cool, dude. it's a good thing to do nice-ities for our better halves.
how did you manage the paint job? was it factory ordered or did the dealer send it to a vendor?

It was a "special" option at the dealership. She was given 6 different shades of pink to choose from. It took 3 wks., could have me less if we didn't have to wait for them to transfer a trade from another dealership. Then it was sent off to have painted.
Photos don't do the work any justice - they did a fantastic job covering the car!


----------



## Nvr_Enuf_Tyme (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: Its PINK... (Boogety Boogety)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boogety Boogety* »_Very cooool, no wonder she looks happy!
I'd make 'me fix it, holes int he front bumper on a new car when you didn't ask for it... that's just wrong...










Its okay - I'll let it slide. But it would have been nice though. I'll remedy the holes. Its an easy fix!
But your right thought - front plates FTL! haha
I've purchase my GTi from the same sales guy (happens to be a friend) and I told him specifically to watch out for that, otherwise I'd be asking for another grille.
It too bad it one big bumper, as oppose to it being just an insert grille like mine. Oh wellz.
Pic of mine.


----------



## Nvr_Enuf_Tyme (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (garethusa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *garethusa* »_i love it! and i am a dude!
that's a great job. 
it's awesome and it's soooo cool that she got the color she wanted despite not coming from VW.
enjoy!

She really was excited about have a custom color, pink nonetheless?
I'll admit that I'm alittle jealous...only cause she has custom paint.


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Its PINK... (Nvr_Enuf_Tyme)*

Sweet GTI! I had gold BBS's on my '83 GTI when I bought it new from the dealer in SoCal so many years ago, it was actually a dealer option. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Nvr_Enuf_Tyme (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: Its PINK... (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_Sweet GTI! I had gold BBS's on my '83 GTI when I bought it new from the dealer in SoCal so many years ago, it was actually a dealer option. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

See now thats cool! I love me some gold...and BBS to boot!








You still have your GTi?


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Its PINK... (Nvr_Enuf_Tyme)*

Naw, long gone man. Not sure a mid-50's guy would look right drivin' one now.








Click my sig for a 'manly' NB vert.


----------



## Nvr_Enuf_Tyme (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: Its PINK... (Billsbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Billsbug* »_Naw, long gone man. Not sure a mid-50's guy would look right drivin' one now.








Click my sig for a 'manly' NB vert.









OMG - your NB is sik!!!
I want your wheels so bad! I missed my op to get a set of 19's long ago. But they'd be perfect powdercoated gloss black!!!!


----------



## Boogety Boogety (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Its PINK... (Nvr_Enuf_Tyme)*

That's one bad-ass ride, I'll be looking for you in Plain-oh, and the pink NB, too...


----------



## Nvr_Enuf_Tyme (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: Its PINK... (Boogety Boogety)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boogety Boogety* »_That's one bad-ass ride, I'll be looking for you in Plain-oh, and the pink NB, too...









What part of Plano are you in...you should come out to one of the local meets we have on Thurs. nights.


----------



## Boogety Boogety (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: Its PINK... (Nvr_Enuf_Tyme)*

Yeah, I really should, I just have soooo much on my plate, sometimes I have to let people down on promises to meet. But hey, pm me next time you guys meet, I may be able to get away for a looky-loo and a brew








boogety at gmail dot com gets me pretty quick...


----------



## il.Nemico (May 15, 2005)

*Re: Its PINK... (Boogety Boogety)*

Smash!!


----------



## Nvr_Enuf_Tyme (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: Its PINK... (Stronzo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stronzo* »_Smash!!


----------



## Nvr_Enuf_Tyme (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: Its PINK... (Stronzo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stronzo* »_Smash!!


----------



## ajz9415 (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: Its PINK... (Nvr_Enuf_Tyme)*

I thought I was going to hate it. Not bad


----------

